# What to do with my collection of Glamour, etc. photos!



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok so i have asked a number of questions on here already but here's one I should reallllly have thought of earlier...

As a photographer I have done A LOT of working in the fields of Lingerie, Topless, Art Nudes etc etc etc

It just occurred to me that i want to bring my old work with me but last thing i need is to be arrested for having such images! They aren't pornographic at all but there is nudity in a few and more than a few scantily clad ones. i have heard what is considered acceptable out there!


can i bring them with me? Should I take the arduous approach and upload em to the net and download them when i get there? etc, etc.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't take the chance. If you get caught, the consequences will be quite severe. Anything that shows part of a naked body is considered pornography here and is offensive. I was looking at a magazine that had an article about breast cancer. Someone went to a whole load of trouble smearing a huge black mark over the picture of a woman examining her breast (in every single copy on the shelf!) - not pornography where I come from but obviously, things are done differently here.

Uploading them would be your best option but just make sure that you do not upload them on a website that's blocked. 

Customs didn't open any of my suitcases but you just never know! I've never known them to ask people to switch on personal laptops but just cause it hasn't happened to me, it doesn't mean that they do not do it.

Sorry I couldn''t be of more help!


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't take the chance. If you get caught, the consequences will be quite severe. Anything that shows part of a naked body is considered pornography here and is offensive. I was looking at a magazine that had an article about breast cancer. Someone went to a whole load of trouble smearing a huge black mark over the picture of a woman examining her breast (in every single copy on the shelf!) - not pornography where I come from but obviously, things are done differently here.
> 
> Uploading them would be your best option but just make sure that you do not upload them on a website that's blocked.
> 
> ...


What qualifies as a "Blocked" site? Just a general scope would do.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

thehumangallery said:


> What qualifies as a "Blocked" site? Just a general scope would do.



Anything that contains information that is considered offensive to Muslims! There are certain sites that are not offensive to anyone that's actually blocked, like SKYPE! You could try uploading the images to your computer or else use Yahoo to send it across!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Anything that contains information that is considered offensive to Muslims! There are certain sites that are not offensive to anyone that's actually blocked, like SKYPE! You could try uploading the images to your computer or else use Yahoo to send it across!


huh Skype is blocked wtf???? 

how much does it cost to call home then????

i paid 15p per minute on telediscount to call dubai landline the other day - WAY more than most other countries.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> huh Skype is blocked wtf????
> 
> how much does it cost to call home then????
> 
> i paid 15p per minute on telediscount to call dubai landline the other day - WAY more than most other countries.


That's what I heard but I still managed to access their website though! I think that it depends on your service provider!

Do you know of any phonecards to call the Uk? Been using my mobile and costing me an arm and a leg!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> That's what I heard but I still managed to access their website though! I think that it depends on your service provider!
> 
> Do you know of any phonecards to call the Uk? Been using my mobile and costing me an arm and a leg!


found this

Advice please: Calling UK to UAE - cheaper way : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> found this
> 
> Advice please: Calling UK to UAE - cheaper way : British Expat Discussion Forum


Thanks for that! It looks like it will have to be SKYPE for me - just need to get everyone else to download it on their computer!


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

You should load skype on your computer before entering UAE. We use skype since 3 month and it workes fine. 
Hubby loaded Anchor Free on his laptop and after starting the program he can enter each site he wants, so you can give it a try.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

tiscalina said:


> You should load skype on your computer before entering UAE. We use skype since 3 month and it workes fine.
> Hubby loaded Anchor Free on his laptop and after starting the program he can enter each site he wants, so you can give it a try.


I downloaded SKYPE whilst in the UK. I managed to access their website and got up to the download page! I'm not sure whether it would have downloaded but would imagine so! Didn't try to see if it would download though considering that I already have it on my laptop!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

If you don't manage to download Skype before entering the UAE and you have a laptop, go to any place that has wi-fi and download. I did this in a cafe in IC as the ISP wasn't Du or Etisalat therefore the Skype website wasn't blocked. I didn't need anything fancy, just downloaded directly from the site and used it on a daily basis.

HTH


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

thehumangallery said:


> Ok so i have asked a number of questions on here already but here's one I should reallllly have thought of earlier...
> 
> As a photographer I have done A LOT of working in the fields of Lingerie, Topless, Art Nudes etc etc etc
> 
> ...


If it is digitised then use PGP or any kind of part/fulldisk encryption - if would take years and/or some serious hardware for them to crack it. If it is hard copy then I'd leave it behind. It's free too 

I'd recommend it for keeping anything you don't want people to see, not just glamour shots.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks for that! It looks like it will have to be SKYPE for me - just need to get everyone else to download it on their computer!


The other person doesn't need to download Skype. You can top it up with credit to call landlines/mobiles in whichever country you want. I have a friend who calls me every week onto my UK mobile from Skype in Afghanistan and they say it is very cheap. Cheaper in fact than ringing a mobile from a landline if they were actually in the UK. We get so ripped off!!! 

If Skype doesn't work then you just need to sign up to a VPN service which will mask your internet usage and offer you a greater degree of privacy in case your ISP is checking up on what you're looking at.

HTH


----------



## Dino (Sep 14, 2008)

thehumangallery said:


> Ok so i have asked a number of questions on here already but here's one I should reallllly have thought of earlier...
> 
> As a photographer I have done A LOT of working in the fields of Lingerie, Topless, Art Nudes etc etc etc
> 
> ...


Mate every kiosk has porn and full on dvd on the bottom shelves, just the right height for my seven yr old to leave the mall with a confused look on her face, i think your be safe. If you bring them over in a case though you will probably loose some through bag check in, security will need something to do!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> The other person doesn't need to download Skype. You can top it up with credit to call landlines/mobiles in whatever country you want. I have a friend who calls me every week onto my UK mobile from Skype in Afghanistan and they say it is very cheap. Cheaper in fact than ringing a mobile from a landline if they were actually in the UK. We get so ripped off!!!
> 
> If Skype doesn't work then you just need to sign up to a VPN service which will mask your internet usage and offer you a greater degree of privacy in case your ISP is checking up on what you're looking at.
> 
> HTH


Thanks! I just do not want to pay for the privilege hence the download option but you are right, it would be cheaper than using my mobile! Now why didn't I think of that sooner!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks! I just do not want to pay for the privilege hence the download option but you are right, it would be cheaper than using my mobile! Now why didn't I think of that sooner!!!


Definitely!! 1.7p a minute inc VAT!!

From Skype Website PAYG prices:

United Kingdom £ 0.012 £ 0.014 
United Kingdom-London £ 0.012 £ 0.014 
United Kingdom - Mobile - Hutchison3G £ 0.144 £ 0.166 
United Kingdom - Mobile - O2 £ 0.144 £ 0.166 
United Kingdom - Mobile - Orange £ 0.144 £ 0.166 
United Kingdom - Mobile - Others £ 0.144 £ 0.166 
United Kingdom - Mobile - Tmobile £ 0.144 £ 0.166 
United Kingdom - Mobile - Vodafone £ 0.144 £ 0.166 

Full list here - Local, long distance and international calls at cheap rates


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hey sorry to deviate, but is it possible to call the US from skype here in UAE to a land line? Do you have to pay before thru the skype website? kinda like a prepaid thing? if you do, then I guess its gonna be through Hotspot Shield, but I'm weary of giving my cc info thats routed thru some unknown server...

P.S. thehumangallery, bout those photos, if they are softcopy, just rename all the files and file extensions to something unaccessible and technical...

e.g. Nekkid_woman.jpg to Not_Nekkid_woman.bin or Win95OS.bin


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> hey sorry to deviate, but is it possible to call the US from skype here in UAE to a land line? Do you have to pay before thru the skype website? kinda like a prepaid thing?


It is possible and you have to do it by CC. I would suggest ringing up someone in the US that you trust to do it for you (Mum or Dad...?) if you don't trust sending your CC details over the proxy server.

Change your password first to something neutral. Get them to log on and charge it up for you the first time (or you can set up a monthly subscription) then once it is done change your password back and you'll be good to go. Or if you can't ring your details through, send your CC in two parts one in an email and one on another means (FB or MSN) to your trusted source.

If you're paying over a secure server (which Skype should be) then the details will be encrypted between you and the server, so noone (even your proxy server) should be able to see your details.

HTH


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It is possible and you have to do it by CC. I would suggest ringing up someone in the US that you trust to do it for you (Mum or Dad...?) if you don't trust sending your CC details over the proxy server.
> 
> Change your password first to something neutral. Get them to log on and charge it up for you the first time (or you can set up a monthly subscription) then once it is done change your password back and you'll be good to go. Or if you can't ring your details through, send your CC in two parts one in an email and one on another means (FB or MSN) to your trusted source.
> 
> ...


Hey man, thanks for the info, make take up on what you said.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Definitely!! 1.7p a minute inc VAT!!
> 
> From Skype Website PAYG prices:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!  I used Skype last night to call my friend in the UK and as she has Skype, it didn't even cost me a penny!!  Now, I just need to get my 'not-so-technically' minded bf to download it on his PC! Have almost convinced mum and dad to do the same - can't understand why they are all so headstrong!!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Hey man, thanks for the info, make take up on what you said.


No probs happy to help!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks for that!  I used Skype last night to call my friend in the UK and as she has Skype, it didn't even cost me a penny!!  Now, I just need to get my 'not-so-technically' minded bf to download it on his PC! Have almost convinced mum and dad to do the same - can't understand why they are all so headstrong!!!!


People are quite resistant you change aren't they. You could send them a link in an email to the sign up page or

3 are now offering a PAYG mobile which allows you to call Skype from it for FREE. Only £69.99 http://threestore.three.co.uk/payg/Default.aspx?id=1266...

...emotional blackmail also works _"a small investment to be able to talk to the love of your life/favourite daughter"_


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> People are quite resistant you change aren't they. You could send them a link in an email to the sign up page or
> 
> 3 are now offering a PAYG mobile which allows you to call Skype from it for FREE. Only £69.99 Welcome to Pay As You Go > Shop...
> 
> ...emotional blackmail also works _"a small investment to be able to talk to the love of your life/favourite daughter"_


Thanks! You are certainly very clued-up!!! Will definitely get bf to get the Skype phone. In regards to mum and dad, they are coming over next month and I'm planning to just give them laptop with Skype on it! No excuse then!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks! You are certainly very clued-up!!! Will definitely get bf to get the Skype phone. In regards to mum and dad, they are coming over next month and I'm planning to just give them laptop with Skype on it! No excuse then!!


One tries


----------

